# Why Volkswagen?



## vwhead95 (Oct 5, 2004)

Listen up everyone i got a good subject and i want to hear a lot of different answers.
I would like know why you think volkswagen is the best and why everyone should consider buying a VW.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

The people involved with VW are friendly, help each other out, testing knowledge against one another & swapping/sharing that knowledge.
The cars are like no other cars out there, you can do anything your imagination lets you eg restoration, modifications etc
And what other carmaker has such a devoted following ?
Toyota maybe but they don't wave to each other or have dreams of a hotted up Toyota's


----------



## GeneralUnknown (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (phaeton)*

Just think of all the things vw has done/made.
econo cars
convertibles
The Bug?
16v nuf said
Plus they built some cars that were very much ahead of their time. i mean go ride with a corrado and see how many people ask "is that new" or "did the my fast come with that too". 
There are just so many things to love about the cars alone not to mention the people you meet and how easy it is to get help with one.
Just read the tex and see how many people are always on and willing to help... VW is a great thing to be a part of.


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

my dad is a 35 year vw master tech. thats why im onto vw's


----------



## vwhead95 (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks guys nice replys
do u mind if i quote you on that


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

I have my heart on German cars, VW is one of them, affordable, high technology, nice looks, sporty, safe, and a good culture behind


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

I would like to say that I love my volkswagen and all others. Driving a volkswagen is like no other, you feel connected to the road, you feel as if your a part of the beutiful machine that is VW. One of the best parts of my day is when I wake up and get to drive my volkswagen to work.
German


----------



## POSjettaIII (Jan 5, 2006)

because of the noise it makes when i forget to turn my headlights off


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 29, 2000)

*Re: (POSjettaIII)*

I haven't driven very many cars other than VW's and the other cars just don't come close to comparing IMO. All of the other cars have just felt like a large box that takes you from point A to point B and you don't really care what it looks like inside or out. But with my Jetta, it's almost like a first born child. And it is so much fun to drive compared to the other cars that I have had to drive. Needless to say, whenever I have to drive a different car, I am always happy to turn it in and go back to my Vdub


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

VW's own motto of yesteryear says it all for me:
"Nothing else is a Volkswagen."


----------



## 99golfofpa (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (kamzcab86)*

i can turn my key in the door and put the windows up and down.


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (scuderiavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scuderiavw* »_I have my heart on German cars, VW is one of them, affordable, high technology, nice looks, sporty, safe, and a good culture behind

well put. the interior is just so amazing. everytime i get in my jetta it's like...wow. and shifting from gear to gear is soooo smooth! it's just a dream http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i can't wait to see what they do next


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

Whenever I see another MKIV on the road, it always give me a nice blink of an eye. And mine give it one too! That's the kind of friendship I like ab........ Wait a minute !!! OMG we were each just having a burned headlight!!!!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

They used to make good cars and one they're starting to again.


----------



## vwspeed1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (liquid stereo)*

Well even though I don't own a VW I know that will be my car list in the years to come. The first time my cousin came to my place with his 337, and I rode in it I was instantly in love. The thing I love most is the fun factors of VW's. That's why I love them. When I see an Sti or Evo on the road I say to myself "yeah i would still take a VW." That's just me though.


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwspeed1)*

Everyone SHOULD NOT consider owning a VW. VW owners are a special breed of folks who like to be a little different. I don't want my dubs to be like my neighbors Camry, where it isn't uncommon to see 20 of them just like it in a parking lot. I love my VWs because of what they are, not because of the fact that everybody has one.


----------



## oldscratch (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

I came for the styling, quality vs cost ratio, manual transmission vr6 wagon.








I stayed for the check engine light.


----------



## kcfoxie (Jul 18, 2005)

the blue dash.


----------



## dubdubleroy (Apr 17, 2006)

no other car company has tha unique history and background like a dub has. plus no other car drives and makes u feel as good as a vw


----------



## DougLifeTacoma (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

Heritage, style and the people. This site is a great example of what to expect from your typical crowd of VW owners. Everyone is loyal and willing to help no matter what!


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

German engineered
Hondas suck
The People's Car









Have you listened to a VR or an R32 lately?


----------



## PaddyGT (Apr 15, 2006)

The reason i baught the lupo was bacasue my dad taught me dubs where good. The reason i stay with VW is the club scene i dont know about your side of the pond but here its a real freindly community where every one helps every one out.
Paddy


----------



## phatvw1 (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (the_journalist)*

We just had a family get-together in upstate NY during easter... you should've seen the driveway. I took a pic even before the 2 Audis arrived... AND it doesn't include my Jetta and Porsche OR my dad's Jetta.








It's just a way of life.










_Modified by phatvw1 at 10:19 AM 4-17-2006_


----------



## g60manny (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (phatvw1)*

any car that is not from the u.s is a good cars


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (g60manny)*

I grew up with Volkswagen. My dad had a 1957 Beetle. I thought it was so cool to have a "Bug" while everyone else drove a Ford, Chevy, or Chrysler in those days. I went on and drove a 71 Super Beetle, and two 1969 Beetles. Then in the 80's, I strayed away from VW for awhile. (Why, I don't know....) In 2000, I bought a 1996 Golf and joined a VW club. In 2003, I got , yep, another Beetle, also a 1969. My daughter is also now hooked on New Beetles, and when the time comes to replace my Golf, I may get one, even though a Jetta or Passat would make more sense for a middle-aged family guy. I especially love the gray color on the NB.


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

Go drive a Camry and a Passat. Go drive a Civic and a Jetta. You'll see. You have to experience it.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (mgbrickell)*

Why VW? Easy:
Taut ride, firm seating, great interiors.
VW sells the only European economy cars avaiable in America. You get a lot of car for the money.
Strong performance, good fuel economy.
VW strives for constant improvement. Case in point: The Golf 2 offered greater room, improved fuel economy, and better aerodynamics than the original Golf 1/Rabbit. The Golf 3 improved on that, the Golf 4 was better still. And styling remained a cut above Toyota and Honda models. 
Plus, VW quirks, like being able to play the radio without putiting the key in the ignition.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (Steven Maginnis)*

they're easily turned into a hobby.


----------



## mk3ofdoom (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (Armyxdeevubbin)*

because my car was in the fast and the furious


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (mk3ofdoom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3ofdoom* »_because my car was in the fast and the furious









post a picture of your car.


----------



## mk3ofdoom (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (Armyxdeevubbin)*

post a picture of your car.
no no not MY car, my make and model, you actually thought......HAHAAAA my car would never be in that silly a s s movie


----------



## sault13 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

I wouldnt say that VW is the best but it is my personal favorite. Any and every car i ever drove or ridin in i always compare back to my exsperice with VW's. I'm yet to find a car that i enjoy as much as my or any other VW's i've been in except for the Mazda MX5, but then again the VW doesnt have a competitor aginst that...... not yet anyway.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

I love vw's with everything in me.... but I dont think everyone should buy one. These are very special cars and not made for a mass market... I like it that way, and hope it never changes.... As it has been said, its a way of life







I think that a VW is the BEST for ME, but not the best by far. Toyotas last forever, Kias are cheap with a good waranty, Porches give you the best driving experience, Jeep makes great off road vehicles, Volvo and Saabs are very safe BUt none of these cars are the right one for ME.... A VW is.


----------



## green archer (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (IFIWASINMYVW)*

you simply love it & miss it when it's under repair. 
just like a great musician that inspires you to pick up the guitar the vw makes you want to be a mechanic.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (green archer)*

I think that VW puts a very addictive drug in the cabin filter of our cars and we just keep coming back because we cant live with out a v-dub


----------



## 1.8literfoxfury (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (05JettaGLXVR6)*

As mentioned above, I've kept my vdub 1) because 99.7% are badass......2) 90% of vdub owners I have met are the nicest car people anywhere. I'm a big time dsm guy but really hate the dsm crowed, most of them are stuck up a**holes. I'll be the first to admit this and so are a good number of dsmers I've met, they just dont care.
Oh and 3) vdub's besides still being badass are cheap cheap cheap!!


----------



## roccog70 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

Because they are more hardcore than a scheister video.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I have always been fond of European cars because of one distinct difference between them and all the others, they come from the factory being able to corner. Since I can't afford a BMW or Mercedes, and since we don't get Renault's or Alfa's, etc, VW is plainly the only option for us in North America (which even then, we don't get half the VW's the rest of the world sees, but this is neither here, nor there).
I guess a lot of the reason I was persuaded to the VW tuner scene was because it was unknown. What keeps me is the people. Aside from biker's, there really isn't another motoring enthusiast group that recognizes each person and their creation/hobby with a common courtesy wave/flash of the hazards. Having come from the honda scene (or rather the majority of the japanese import scene), all it was about was a lot of talk, spending frivelesly on body kits, more talk, more talk, more talk, bling rims, more talk, neon, more talk, 1/4 mile bragging rights, more talk, and non-stop flaunting each other's rides to prove something to one another. Seemed like unless you spent crazy amount of cash to make a fast 1/4 mile drag car, you were nothing, no one could appreciate the car for what the person built it for. This really isn't the case with VW's; whether its an all show no go car, built for auto-X or road course, or hardcore drag, they are all appreciated for what they are.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*

As Jeremy Clarkson once said, "If you buy a Honda, you end up with a Honda; if you buy a Volkswagen, you don't."
I think that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## gli_dude (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (scuderiavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scuderiavw* »_ a good* culture *behind

I hated VWs, but after seeing a GLi and descovering the cummunity, got to admit can't find anything like it.


----------



## SPChooten337 (Apr 23, 2006)

Because no other campany can say they have 
1. the most sold car in the world to date
2. Have the longest production of a certain car to date.
And nobody can admit they hate the type 1










_Modified by SPChooten337 at 4:46 PM 5-6-2006_


----------



## SPChooten337 (Apr 23, 2006)

Plus look at the history of vdub and how it all began...God love Ferdinand Porsche


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (SPChooten337)*

Name all of the European "volume brand" cars for sale in North America. Other than Mini.








Like abawp said. . . .


_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 2:38 AM 5-7-2006_


----------



## JolfinProgress (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (Steven Maginnis)*

How about the fact that VW has such an awesome history. Who else can say they were made by nazi's and loved by hippies. How many other "imports" would there owners want to restore to original specs?.


----------



## RodrigoGTI (Apr 6, 2005)

I choose VW because I think is a brand who sell cars pretty well balanced between sportsmanship, luxury, serviceability, quality and reliability at accessible prices.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (RodrigoGTI)*

- because you don't need a body kit to make a VW look good
- very friendly community for those who were in it for the long haul (there are a couple of newer vw owners originally from the import scene who have brought that mentality over to [email protected] the camaraderie.
- the interior well surpasses any other compact car in it's class
- it's the happy medium between a honda (style vehicle) and the big guns (porsche, mercedes, BMW, with audi upthere in the lowend [No offense, I can't wait to get an a4] )
- the only reason I purchased my 01 Jetta VR6 was because my Mom kept pestering me that I needed 4 doors and a 6 cylinder engine vehicle because of the power it offered - and seeing as the only car that was small, compact, had 6 cylinders to power the vehicle, 4 doors and had a leather interior with motorized/heated seats, great stock sound system, autodimming rearview mirrors, sun/moon roof, good wheels/tires - for one price and not needing to go aftermarket just to get to THIS same level, the VW covered it all... it was either that, or a PT cruiser (yeah, don't ask) - but this was in 2001








times have changed and I got sucked into the modifying community -







x2
the interior has been adjusted to the minimum, completely stock except for a delphi XM unit, and non leather GTI seats (for better bolster support). Passat overhead unit, and alientech for minor conveniences... Nothing else to change in the interior, I still love my stock sound system, leather door cards and what not... 
the exterior is identical to when I first purchased it exact for some minor things, the GLI stock lip, an M3 rear trunk spoiler, 1.5" drop, wheels, and headlights, grill & eyelids. no skirts, no rear valence, no painted trim 
the power output and engine work is a completely different beast







(just a couple of bolt ons)
the car still looks good and I decided from month 2 of owning the car that I would keep it with me forever...


----------



## excvr6 (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (dragonfli_x)*

I'm from a vw family.
My mother grew up floating beetles down rural idaho creeks and my dad's father traded his mustang for a Scirocco in the late 80's. My dad spent his weekends fixing the squareback and blue & white bus so he could drive them to work during the week.
I shared my first car w/my older brother, it was a yellow '81 rabbit my dad bought new (it was his first new car, ever). It was donated to a local High school at around 250,000 miles. after sitting for two years, we put a new battery in it, put some gas in it, and drove it 20 miles to town. 
I burned up the engine in my mom's '85 vanagen, which caused her to get a '99 Passat. Both my parents now have B5 Passats. My little bro is restoring a mustang, but prefers to drive the Passats.
My older brother got a 95 Jetta 2.0 (he claimed it was faster/more powerful than the '99 1.8T passat, haha) and more recently replaced it with a 2004.5 GLI.
After the rabbit I was given an '88 Civic, a mild improvement over the rabbit cuz it was newer. I drove the civic out of necessity for five years and almost got sucked into the import scene. 
Then i was able to afford my jetta, and i've never regretted it.
I have spent three times as much on maintanence with the jetta, but it's worth it. When it was in the shop for six weeks for a timing job i again drove a honda....i hated every minute of it. 
I look foreward to the opportunity to drive, even it it's just to the corner market for milk. It offers so much for the price, and it's still better, six years old, than many new cars that my freinds ddrive.
There is nothing like the driving experience of a dub and the community is great. there is a different attitude with vw driver that you typically don't find with most other cars. 
That's why i drive vw's....Now it's just a matter of convincing the wife....


----------



## eppy73 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I like the thrill of driving an old/high mileage VW because you never know what is going to happen next......


----------



## DubDriverFound (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

Well it always sucks when a True Honda drivers buys a VW and slaps something like a wing on it, but hey, atleast there trying















Cheers to all entrepreneur's !
I think the main reason everyone should buy a VW is based around one thing. They look badass!!


----------



## jcburchett (May 2, 2006)

You can't buy a better car for the money, they're fun to drive, comfortable, get good mileage, look nice, and have the sweet blue and red gauge cluster.


----------



## BMP20th3098 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (99golfofpa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99golfofpa* »_i can turn my key in the door and put the windows up and down.

and close the sunroof......in MK4's neways


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

MkIII's have this option as well!
One thing I found out that keeps me drawn to VW's is that I am always finding some small new thing about the car. A while ago, I just happened to hold the key in the "lock" position on my mkIII a little longer than normal and it closed my moonroof! On my mkIV, I discovered that I had one of those visor dealeys above the rearview mirror, and about 2 months ago, I found out that the steering wheel had a telescoping option!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (05JettaGLXVR6)*

Another great slogan from the eighties also says it well:
"It's not a car. It's a Volkswagen."


----------



## DubMaN69 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (Steven Maginnis)*

i love volkswagens period sure there sometimes a pain in the rear its all in fun though. Its nice seeing another volkswagen approaching you and throwning you the love. When i was in my brothers integra we approched this prelude and they were reving there motor and throwing us a thumbs down and wanted to race. My brothers integra is just a GSR all stock to. i love the v dub love.


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (05JettaGLXVR6)*

I'm Brazilian and i was born with VW in my blood








cause they have VW factories in Brazil so they are cheap and alot of people buy them so i grew up around alot of VWs and i love them all


----------



## pdaoust2 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (FourDoorLovin)*

I bought a Volkswagen because I'm a dirty hippie, but I'm the collegiate type. Perfect car for me.
(I like things that are a little idiosyncratic and temperamental too. It makes them feel almost human. That's why I installed Linux on my home computer.)


_Modified by pdaoust2 at 5:26 PM 5-17-2006_


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (JettaLMP)*

i like my car because it has a personality....(sometimes i talk to it







) user friendly, ergonomics, etc


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaLMP* »_German engineered
Hondas suck
The People's Car








Have you listened to a VR or an R32 lately?


my last 93 honda would absolutely embarrass my current german engineered vw in any performance category stock for stock
what kids do to their hondas is not a reason to say that hondas suck.


----------



## VdubsPornoStar (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (GsR)*

For me i first heard about a vdub from my b/f, and i couldnt beleive they were fast, He showed me all the videos and his car how loud and fast it was and then ,Seeing him rebuliding his car and buying all the parts and hard work he does and items he wants for his Gti,The smile on his face and the joy it brings him, awww thats why I Love the VW


----------



## Doberman (Oct 2, 2001)

Because VW advertised for a position I was qualifed for. "Drivers Wanted"
I got injected by the VW bug by a college roomate who let me borrow his 70's beetle occasionally. I loved driving that 4 speed up and down the hills of Seattle. Later another roomate had me drive his Corrado back from the airport. I got it up to 110 on the I-5 bridge and was hooked. 
Years later after owning a couple of Fords and Mazda's I was invited to 1/2 day BMW "Ultimate driving experience". There I learned from pro racers how to drive the new 2001 3 series to its limits. After that event I knew my next car would be german-engineered. So I traded my Probe GT in for the affordable Passat wagon. Last fall we got my wife a B6 sedan. And in February my sister in law got a VE Jetta. 
Drivers found.


----------



## 2MuchRightFt (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
my last 93 honda would absolutely embarrass my current german engineered vw in any performance category stock for stock



thats b/c u have a na 2.slow









_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
what kids do to their hondas is not a reason to say that hondas suck. 

agree wholeheartedly. it was meant to be more of a joke than anything, and yeah it did come off a bit harsh. but i said that just can't get over the way they look...the performance oriented 5 inch exhausts and all. so i do stand corrected (somewhat).


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (JettaLMP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaLMP* »_
agree wholeheartedly. it was meant to be more of a joke than anything, and yeah it did come off a bit harsh. but i said that just can't get over the way they look...the performance oriented 5 inch exhausts and all. so i do stand corrected (somewhat). 


dual pipe dual exhaust on a 1.5 liter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

First, VW are addictive. Since my `68 Beetle, each succeeding VW was better than the one it replaced. 
Sure, I have owned lesser makes = BMW, Cosworth Vega, Corvette, 2x Mustangs, 1 Honda CRX, 1 Toyota Corolla, Pontiac GTO, 2x Hillman Minx, 1 Renault Dauphine. thumbdown:
Second, Two major accidents in VWs that were totals without even a scratch.thumbup: 
Third, Best Car Value, dollar for dollar bar none. thumbup: 
Fourth, German Design, Autobahn Performance, and longevity














: :


----------



## DU88Z (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (phaeton)*

Easy answer... Its not








Audi is


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (DU88Z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DU88Z* »_Easy answer... Its not








Audi is









OK, then, why Audi?


----------



## rabbitracer13 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (SPChooten337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPChooten337* »_Plus look at the history of vdub and how it all began...God love Ferdinand Porsche 


Amen


----------



## onemanclan (May 21, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

Just 3 letters BABY.... T D I !!!!!!!


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (onemanclan)*

Continues with my german last name so I feel I must get something german.
My dad STILL has his '67 bug to which he's the ORIGINAL OWNER of.
My grandpa has always has good luck with vw's and is a firm believe in them.
Great commuter car and gas milege. 
I feel like I'm getting a lot more car for the money.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

Why VW? You mean there are other cars out there? Sorry I only see VWs. Anything else just gets blocked out.
Truthfully I guess it's because I was brought up with them. My Dad used to work at the local VW dealers so he always had Beetles, Type 2s, Polos or whatever.
So it was inevitable that I would only be into Dubs.


----------



## Nas-T (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (Dr Dub UK)*

maybe i over looked it but no one has mentioned that every time you sit in it you get wisped away to your childhood. The smell of crayons is a very great and wonder-full thing. Its like i am laying on my grandmas floor doodling with a brand new 24 pack of Crayola Crayons each and every time i have a seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the crayon smell.


----------



## psc0425 (Apr 22, 2006)

The cars are great, the dealers suck, the mechanics are sickos/wack jobs/psychopaths/(other unmentionables)/!#$^. But look for a mechanic that you can deal with and keep him/her/it/(others) if you want to keep your car running


----------



## AndrewJSnook (May 15, 2006)

VW because I saw one smoke a 250hp BMW. <3 And the VW was a 82 Convert Rabbit w/ engine swap! So old yet so fast and reliable! How can you go wrong!


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwhead95* »_
I would like know why you think volkswagen is the best and why everyone should consider buying a VW.









VW's are NOT the BEST and NOT everyone should buy one. 
They can be very good cars for the money if you are willing to watch over them like a hawk and maintain them.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (BetterByDesign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BetterByDesign* »_
VW's are NOT the BEST and NOT everyone should buy one. 
They can be very good cars for the money if you are willing to watch over them like a hawk and maintain them. 

Ha ha! I treat my VW like gold, I'm always fussing over it. My mom says I spend to much time fussing over my car.


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

Because they are half the price of bmw's but 90% as fun


----------



## ikuto (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (iwantmyvdub)*

it's the little features those germans put into the car that u might not need, but it is there juuuuust in case and i appreciate them. Like the mini sun visor where the rear view mirror is, umbrella compartments in the new passat, or red dome lights that lets u see at night inside your car.


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

Because out of SO many manufactures this one actively seeks out what they can do to make their products more of what the people want and not what they THINK we want... 
The way the company conducts its business. They develop a style and run with it for about 7 years. most car companies cant leave their cars alone for more than 4 years. VW chages bodies about every 10ish...
And becuase to me its the ANTI HONDA!!!


_Modified by MSGTYetti at 11:22 PM 5-24-2006_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (MSGTYetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MSGTYetti* »_Because out of SO many manufacturers this one actively seeks out what they can do to make their products more of what the people want and not what they THINK we want... 
The way the company conducts its business. They develop a style and run with it for about 7 years. most car companies cant leave their cars alone for more than 4 years. VW chages bodies about every 10ish...
And becayse to me its the ANTI HONDA!!!

Agreed to all of that, and I'd like to add that, except for the Touraeg, Volkswagen doesn't follow popular trends. When they first started selling the Beetle here, they didn't care if Detroit was pushing big overchromed cars and people were persuaded to think they wanted or even needed such machines. VW simply said, _We sell a small, basic car - take it or leave it._ At first Americans left it, but they started taking it when they realized that a Beetle was what they really wanted and needed - basic transportation and an honest value.








Even though VW caved in and started selling a fancy SUV because Detroit had been so successful in brainwashing a generation of automobile customers into buying station wagons on steroids, note that Volkswagen isn't giving up on hatchbacks in this nation of hatch-haters, and they still sell real station wagons. And, as the new GTI ads demonstrate, you don't need to "pimp your ride" to enjoy your ride.










_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 3:10 PM 5-25-2006_


----------



## red16vman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

what makes VWs so great is that people will get hooked on them. i learned to drive on an 84 rabbit, my family has owned an 89, 95, and 96 turbo diesel jetta. they were fantastic cars and very fun to drive. but when my dad sold the last jetta and went back to driving piece of **** american cars i realized what made these cars so addictive. they're so freaking fun! and once you get into the VW scene, as anyone here will tell you, everyone's willing to help you out and give you tips.
oh and the best thing about VWs, they're NOT hondas.


----------



## heysuperman (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (vwhead95)*

put a gun to my head...then maybe i'll say it's the best...maybe. i bought mine out of necessity. who knew 4 years later i'd be working for them. the community is the only reason i stick around. made a lot of friends why owning my dub. a lot a great people here and that's reason enough to buy one.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Why Volkswagen? (heysuperman)*

Why VW? How about this. . . .
Take a mild-mannered economy car. Leave the basic design alone, allowing for the comfortable seating and genreous cargo space that make it an econocar in the first place. Then make the suspension firmer, add tighter seats, throw in a more powerful engine, and give it a tough manual transmission. What you have is a practical car that's also a blast to drive. Volkswagen did this before anyone. Here's a hint on which car I'm talking about that they created. . . .
Its initals are G-T-I!










_Modified by Steven Maginnis at 3:04 AM 5-29-2006_


----------

